# M.C.B.A. CADDY SHACK ATTACK !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS HERE IS A WELCOMED BUILD FOR OUR M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S ONLY IN MEANS TO KEEP OUR MEMBERS MOVING ! 

SOME HAVE THEIR PLATES GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOWS FOR THE YEAR , SOME ARE DEALING WITH REAL LIFE PROBLEMS , OTHERS ARE JUST AT A BUILDERS BLOCK ! HOPEFULLY THIS BUILD OFF WILL HELP OUR BROTHER'S A GET A BRAKE FROM THE RUT AND BUILDING SOMETHING MENT FOR ENJOYMENT ! 



JUST BUILD ANY STYLE CADDY YOU WISH ! FROM A 1924 CLUB DE LUR TO THE 2009 OBAMA PRES. LIMO !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

aaah why this gotta be a MCBA only build lmao..... you know I have Caddies, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 02:54 PM~12713918
> *aaah why this gotta be a MCBA only build lmao..... you know I have Caddies, lol
> *


 OUR MEMBERS ASKED TO HAVE SOMETHING FUN TO DO WITH THE ASSOCITION ! THESE BUILD OFF'S ARE MENT TO ALL OF US THAT ARE MEMBERS IN TACKED WITH THE BUILDING PART OF THIS HOBBY ! NO SINCE IN BEING PART OF A MODELING GROUP IF YOUR NOT BUILD RIGHT ?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i feel you made i would like to join a caddy build off but guess cant be in this one. good luck guys i will keep my eyes on this thread. hno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 01:58 PM~12713952
> *OUR  MEMBERS  ASKED  TO    HAVE  SOMETHING  FUN  TO  DO WITH THE  ASSOCITION  !  THESE  BUILD OFF'S  ARE  MENT  TO  ALL  OF  US  THAT  ARE  MEMBERS  IN TACKED  WITH  THE  BUILDING  PART  OF THIS  HOBBY !  NO  SINCE  IN  BEING  PART  OF  A  MODELING  GROUP  IF YOUR  NOT  BUILD  RIGHT ?
> *


none of my guys have time for builds like this they say. oh well.... ill watch this topic and build one-up in my topic!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU GUYS WANT TO DO AN ALL BUILD CADDY BUILD OFF POST IT UP !NO ONE SAID THAT THERE COULDN'T BE ANY FREINDLY BUILD OFF'S THIS YEAR ! I JUST CHOOSE NOT TO TAKE CHARGE OF A MONTHLY LIST ! BUT YOU GUYS ARE FREE TO POST UP ANY CHALLENGE YOU THINK YOU CAN HANDLY AND WILL PUT LAT IT LOW BACK ON THE HOBBY LIFE AND NOT THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY CADDY SHACK BUILD WILL BE THIS OLD PROJECT ! 










ITS BEEN SETTING WAY TO LONG UNTOUCHED ! TIME TO START GETTING MY PROJECT MESSES CLEARED OUT AND FINISHED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

2 PM HERE I'M GOING TO PUT IN SOME BENCH TIME ! I 'LL BE BACK AT 5 !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 15 2009, 02:09 PM~12714033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be waiting , lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:angry: I JUST LOOKED THRU ALL MY KITS NOT ONE CADDY!! :angry:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

helllll yeah I will post mine later today


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah yes, the 09 Obamalac, now THAT would be an interesting build!



















:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im in ill post mine in a bit ....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

would the escalade work? its got caddilac written all ober it & i just happened to have bought one today :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 15 2009, 03:05 PM~12714468
> *im in ill post mine in a bit ....
> *


MCBA only reading the rules owned


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

w/e


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

D'OH...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

heres my 3hr update ! 


I spent all the time on bosdy detail! Adding the molding's , turn light to the header panel , making a line to look like the caddy has the filler rubber at the tail lights ! 

I need to do the left side still and the rear window ! I might also add a chrome molding to the body !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ DAMN :0 looking hella good mini!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer mini.. im in ill post fri or sat


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Damm I need A cadi!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is my entry and I even started to work on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

sweet work on them seats :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2009, 12:01 AM~12719935
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> sweet work on them seats :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2! ill be watching this topic real close :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 05:20 PM~12715645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks real nice  you puttin a vinal top or shaving it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im in on this i have not built a caddy yet :biggrin: now i have motivation


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got no answer on mine..so ill go with the escalade.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 10:25 PM~12728836
> *i got no answer on mine..so ill go with the escalade.
> *


its a caddy


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:48 PM~12729074
> *its a caddy
> *


yup...ur rite


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a small update on mine, nothing real big.


































theres a lot more work in that than you think there is. I had to cut the A-pillar in 2 sections, then cut the top off with the lip of the door.

Its gonna go a tad ole' skool with a new age blast....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

shitty pictures but I usually work on my cars at night and I have shitty lighting.

but I did a couple of things that I picked up as tips from fellow MCBA brothers.

first I did the rear and added the line that seperates the body from the plastic (I forget what it is called but Mini provided the tip in one of his threads)



added antenna



added front markers ( I can not remember name correctly but I belive bigbodyeddie gave us this tip on his version of the Gin and Juice caddy)



and today I finished the seats. the bottom can be moved forward and back, headrest up and down and backrest inclined forward and back.wanted to do fully adjustable seats for this one


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 17 2009, 11:35 PM~12737855
> *shitty pictures but I usually work on my cars at night and I have shitty lighting.
> 
> but I did a couple of things that I picked up as tips from fellow MCBA brothers.
> ...



Damn that is sick bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: 

thats some wicked details ragstrey :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 17 2009, 11:35 PM~12737855
> *shitty pictures but I usually work on my cars at night and I have shitty lighting.
> 
> but I did a couple of things that I picked up as tips from fellow MCBA brothers.
> ...


thats the kinda work i be doin. :thumbsup: now you gotta tilt the column n scope the wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 18 2009, 11:19 AM~12739674
> *thats the kinda work i be doin. :thumbsup: now you gotta tilt the column n scope the wheel :thumbsup:
> *



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:

thats sick ray


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 17 2009, 10:35 PM~12737855
> *shitty pictures but I usually work on my cars at night and I have shitty lighting.
> 
> but I did a couple of things that I picked up as tips from fellow MCBA brothers.
> ...


 :0 YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME...ADJUSTABLE SEATS?? DAMN THAT'S BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

But i decided since my LIMO looks like shit and isn't worth the asking price I'll just keep it and the one's that think they are better then can go fuck them self and try what i do, then the rest of us that are willing to try something can nit pick it apart cause we are to afraid to try it !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good to me


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 02:10 PM~12761357
> *But  i  decided    since  my  LIMO looks  like  shit    and  isn't  worth the  asking  price    I'll  just  keep  it  and the  one's that think  they  are  better  then  can  go  fuck them  self  and  try  what  i  do, then the  rest  of  us  that  are willing  to  try  something  can  nit pick  it  apart  cause  we  are  to  afraid  to  try it      !
> 
> 
> ...


If I had the cash, Id have give you what you wanted no questions asked! you know that homie!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can play? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 20 2009, 03:27 PM~12762452
> *I can play? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean you can play? Who are YOU....... j/k, man where have you been.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 01:10 PM~12761357
> *But  i  decided    since  my  LIMO looks  like  shit    and  isn't  worth the  asking  price    I'll  just  keep  it  and the  one's that think  they  are  better  then  can  go  fuck them  self  and  try  what  i  do, then the  rest  of  us  that  are willing  to  try  something  can  nit pick  it  apart  cause  we  are  to  afraid  to  try it      !
> 
> 
> ...


What's so badly incorrect about it?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 01:10 PM~12761357
> *But  i  decided    since  my  LIMO looks  like  shit    and  isn't  worth the  asking  price    I'll  just  keep  it  and the  one's that think  they  are  better  then  can  go  fuck them  self  and  try  what  i  do, then the  rest  of  us  that  are willing  to  try  something  can  nit pick  it  apart  cause  we  are  to  afraid  to  try it      !
> 
> 
> ...



i think it looks dope when you finish it i might buy it no matter what the price


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 20 2009, 04:27 PM~12762452
> *I can play? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Making a LeCab? you gonna add the side panels back on?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jan 20 2009, 03:56 PM~12762716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a lecab? 

<--- uninformed


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 20 2009, 06:06 PM~12763502
> *One of my usual breaks where I get fed up with building. Don't have a job now so may as well build. :biggrin:
> What's a lecab?
> 
> ...


LeCab = cadillac fleetwood convertible


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2009, 05:16 PM~12763618
> *LeCab = cadillac fleetwood convertible
> *


Well I guess I'm not sure. We will see as the build goes on


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 20 2009, 06:22 PM~12763680
> *Well I guess I'm not sure. We will see as the build goes on
> *


check the post my rides section, for LeCab fest... i got lots of really neat ideas for projects in there


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2009, 05:25 PM~12763713
> *check the post my rides section, for LeCab fest... i got lots of really neat ideas for projects in there
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in 









































Going for the full body without the rockers still not done need a little bit more before its ready for paint


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 PM~12744577
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> 
> thats sick ray
> *


the proofs in the pudding homeboy.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my caddy for the caddy shack M.C.B.A build off


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 PM~12767142
> *the proofs in the pudding homeboy.
> *



you know im playin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im still workin on *laydout*..the escalade. with the kit rims i cant get it to lay out at all, so they will be a smaller set (when i find em). no pics, nothing has been done too drastic yet.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

some up dates :biggrin: 

sorry if the pics are blurry in a rush :biggrin: 


















and a caddy tat i did for my club member 81lac


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

was fucking around in paint and adobe photo and did this for my caddy



still got to work on it before I print decal . it will be for trunk .


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

maybe just this


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 01:10 PM~12761357
> *But  i  decided    since  my  LIMO looks  like  shit    and  isn't  worth the  asking  price    I'll  just  keep  it  and the  one's that think  they  are  better  then  can  go  fuck them  self  and  try  what  i  do, then the  rest  of  us  that  are willing  to  try  something  can  nit pick  it  apart  cause  we  are  to  afraid  to  try it      !
> 
> 
> ...



Ok mini i know we had our dissagreements before.But it was all in good fun as you put it.But seriously bro just because some punk goes off on the key board acting like a fucking E-THUG dose not rate the rest of use true modelers to suffer on losing out on something good.Your builds are artworks and your skills are awsome.But don't keep the rest of us out of gitting a resin of this bad ass build.I for one am waiting on the 90ed hearse as well as this.And if you are going to plain quit because of some foo spouting off like hes a bad ass when most likely he is a piss ant then pm me with a price for this as well as the hearse and i will snap them up without wasting a second.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Jan 26 2009, 05:35 PM~12821261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2009, 07:01 PM~12821484
> *Ok mini i know we had our dissagreements before.But it was all in good fun as you put it.But seriously bro just because some punk goes off on the key board acting like a fucking E-THUG dose not rate the rest of use true modelers to suffer on losing out on something good.Your builds are artworks and your skills are awsome.But don't keep the rest of us out of gitting a resin of this bad ass build.I for one am waiting on the 90ed hearse as well as this.And if you are going to plain quit because of some foo spouting off like hes a bad ass when most likely he is a piss ant then pm me with a price for this as well as the hearse and i will snap them up without wasting a second.
> *


everyone on here runs off about wanting to buy resins..... no one fucking does. all the casters sales go to ebay.If you want one so bad and are a true modeler, build your ass one.

I for one have the right to talk, I have purchased 20+ resins from sellers on here.

true modeler? you build what the current trend is, rush shit out, and use others ideas as your own.

so I offer a ... FUCK THIS


btw... no I will not trade you a 5.00 big lots Donk impala for one of my caprices.... please stop PMing me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 02:04 AM~12825344
> *
> btw... no I will not trade you a 5.00 big lots Donk impala for one of my caprices.... please stop PMing me.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2009, 08:04 PM~12825344
> *
> btw... no I will not trade you a 5.00 big lots Donk impala for one of my caprices.... please stop PMing me.
> *


he asked you too :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 04:10 PM~12761357
> *But  i  decided    since  my  LIMO looks  like  shit    and  isn't  worth the  asking  price    I'll  just  keep  it  and the  one's that think  they  are  better  then  can  go  fuck them  self  and  try  what  i  do, then the  rest  of  us  that  are willing  to  try  something  can  nit pick  it  apart  cause  we  are  to  afraid  to  try it      !
> 
> 
> ...


that limo looks like a one-off that was custom built for someone special, some real pimp shit ...i like it :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

messed around some with it today. check out the bill and clock ..jaja


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 29 2009, 03:32 PM~12849406
> *messed around some with it today. check out the bill and clock ..jaja
> 
> 
> *





:0 THATS SMOOTH RAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

well fellas since i drop top the limo build i started a new caddy today ! shit at the bench and in the paint shop were on fire so i never got before pic's of it ! i done did some body touches , and painted it put gel pen work on it , foiled it , and its curing the clear as we speak! 

i will post up p ics tonight after i get home from my aunt services !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 29 2009, 02:32 PM~12849406
> *messed around some with it today. check out the bill and clock ..jaja
> 
> 
> *


nice decal work ! i got a large order on hold with TRICK when ever he gets his prints back ! I have a few custom named 1's but not any club named 1's ~ your work looks clean ! 

you going to use clear or white paper ? i would like to try some decals that are on white ! the clear decals you have to take some extra steps to make look right !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PURPLE PURPLE PURPLE!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2009, 04:22 PM~12851605
> *nice  decal  work  !    i  got  a  large    order  on  hold  with  TRICK    when  ever  he  gets  his  prints    back  !    I  have  a few  custom  named  1's  but  not  any  club  named  1's ~  your  work  looks  clean !
> 
> you  going  to  use  clear  or  white  paper ?  i  would  like  to  try  some  decals  that  are  on  white  !  the  clear  decals  you  have to  take  some  extra  steps    to  make  look  right  !
> *


white paper homie.


car has a marine blue base and topped off with kandy burple.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 29 2009, 06:26 PM~12851638
> *PURPLE PURPLE PURPLE!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what that addy !:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 29 2009, 08:03 PM~12852611
> *white paper homie.
> car has a marine blue base and topped off with kandy burple.
> *



when you print it off will you post a pic of it ! i would love some decals !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2009, 07:43 PM~12853475
> *when you  print  it  off  will  you  post  a  pic  of it !    i  would  love  some  decals !
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2009, 04:22 PM~12851605
> *nice  decal  work  !    i  got  a  large    order  on  hold  with  TRICK    when  ever  he  gets  his  prints    back  !    I  have  a few  custom  named  1's  but  not  any  club  named  1's ~  your  work  looks  clean !
> 
> you  going  to  use  clear  or  white  paper ?  i  would  like  to  try  some  decals  that  are  on  white  !  the  clear  decals  you  have to  take  some  extra  steps    to  make  look  right  !
> *


Don't like the white paper...it's too thick..even with a shitload of clear on top I didn't get rid of edges. I would go for creating a small mask and paint white on your hood or trunk to place the decal on.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2009, 08:51 AM~12857942
> *Don't like the white paper...it's too thick..even with a shitload of clear on top I didn't get rid of edges. I would go for creating a small mask and paint white on your hood or trunk to place the decal on.
> *


x2 on that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE ARE MY PIC'S OF MY M.C.B.A. CADDY BUILD ! I DIDN'T GET ANY BEFORE SHOOTS ~ I WAS WORKING ON MY 67 MOPAR GRABBED THIS OFF THE SHELF AND START WORKING ! SORRY I WAS IN THE MOOD ! 



























THERE ARE 3 BODY MOD'S IN THIS PIC CAN YOU GUYS SEE THEM ?










THINKING OF A NAME ON THIS ! SILVER RUM ? 
MAYBE?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK ***********!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That was the way to go D. Looks great with the Maroon color.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:18 AM~12864470
> *OK  HERE  ARE    MY  PIC'S  OF    MY  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  BUILD !  I  DIDN'T  GET  ANY BEFORE  SHOOTS  ~    I  WAS  WORKING  ON  MY  67  MOPAR  GRABBED THIS  OFF  THE  SHELF  AND  START  WORKING !    SORRY  I  WAS  IN THE  MOOD  !
> 
> 
> ...



looks great mini....

how bout..

Champaign Dream


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 01:18 AM~12864470
> *OK  HERE  ARE    MY  PIC'S  OF    MY  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  BUILD !  I  DIDN'T  GET  ANY BEFORE  SHOOTS  ~    I  WAS  WORKING  ON  MY  67  MOPAR  GRABBED THIS  OFF  THE  SHELF  AND  START  WORKING !    SORRY  I  WAS  IN THE  MOOD  !
> 
> 
> ...


I see you added in the bumper filler detail but I am not sure what the other two mods are. BTW, I'm lovin that color combo


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 30 2009, 11:18 PM~12864470
> *OK  HERE  ARE    MY  PIC'S  OF    MY  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  BUILD !  I  DIDN'T  GET  ANY BEFORE  SHOOTS  ~    I  WAS  WORKING  ON  MY  67  MOPAR  GRABBED THIS  OFF  THE  SHELF  AND  START  WORKING !    SORRY  I  WAS  IN THE  MOOD  !
> 
> 
> ...


No mirrors tail light housing is sticking out and it has no fuckin windows. Do I win?


:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is pics of the color I went with. Marine blue base followed by around 5 coats of kandy Burple. 











got carpet down




trunk will have 2 chrome speakers behind plexiglass. 





the speakers stick out on top but that will not be visible so I left it like that. it will also be flocked on the inside of the box.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:18 AM~12864470
> *OK  HERE  ARE    MY  PIC'S  OF    MY  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  BUILD !  I  DIDN'T  GET  ANY BEFORE  SHOOTS  ~    I  WAS  WORKING  ON  MY  67  MOPAR  GRABBED THIS  OFF  THE  SHELF  AND  START  WORKING !    SORRY  I  WAS  IN THE  MOOD  !
> 
> 
> ...


well from here i see the bumper fillers and what i call the caddy curse which is the taillight houseing falling off and oh yea not being at my house on my self. :biggrin: :biggrin: just kiding d looks killer though and go with silver rum i like that name.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks goog mini...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddys are lookin damn good homies, freakin nice work :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

mine


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

added shifter to column


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 4 2009, 10:45 PM~12911359
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...



I could have SWORN I saw a big body first then it magically changed to a coupe deville. :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you did.. i changed it . didnt want to rush the big body


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT PICS TO UPDATE MINE BUT THEY HAVE PHOTOBUCKET LOCKED UNDER MAINTNACE RIGHT NOW ! 

I MADE SOME GOOD PROGRESS ON IT TODAY ! IF I GET TIME BETWEEN DOCTOR VISITS I'LL DO THE SET UP AND IT WILL BE FINISH!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i got pics uploaded ! here's some progress pics  of the caddy i'm workin on ! 

got the interior done ! the chassie set up , the motor , and the body ! i just need to think up a trunk lay out ! 


































































I was going for a daily driver look as if it were i car i would roll all the time ! 

still needs some work but atleast its got me building !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color combo!! that is clean mini, real clean bro!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

god dam mini that cadi is sick !!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

mini nice lac bro that is just wild dat thang is clean like a whistle.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Feb 5 2009, 09:26 AM~12912976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS GUYS ! ITS BEEN FUN SO FAR ! I CANT FOR THE LIFE OF ME FIGURE OUT HOW I WANT TO DO THE SET UP IN THE TRUNK ! *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Go simple and clean bro!! like the rest of the ride!! its a street cruizer!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good mini..

mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THATS PANTY CLEAN CHRIS ! *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lol thanks mini.. the name is panty pink

last ones 4 tonight.. got it foiled


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks real nice Chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HERE'S MY FINISHED CADDY SHACK ATTACK BUILD ! 

*SILVER ROSE *


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Clean build Mini. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS WAS FUN TO TAKE PART WITH SOMETHING THAT THE REST OF M.C.B.A. IS TAKING ON ALSO ! *


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet looking ride, Mini.
What is your tech. on making the front wheels steer left and right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 7 2009, 11:26 PM~12938185
> *Sweet looking ride, Mini.
> What is your tech. on making the front wheels steer left and right?
> *


Most of mine dont turn left to right i mount them to stay in 1 place ! What i do is drill out a hole in the front mounts ! Add i peice of soilder and the wheel on and bend it to my liking ! the soilder is strong but also is easy to to make the bend you want plus is already chromed ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 8 2009, 12:29 AM~12938734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to build 1 at this stance ! look ready to roll !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that was the goal


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Some nice freeking builds in here.......


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice models guys


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2009, 09:16 PM~12938627
> *Most  of  mine  dont  turn  left  to  right    i  mount them  to  stay  in  1  place !  What  i  do  is  drill  out  a  hole  in the  front  mounts  !  Add  i  peice  of  soilder    and the  wheel  on  and  bend  it  to  my  liking !  the  soilder  is  strong  but  also  is  easy  to  to  make  the  bend    you  want  plus  is  already  chromed ! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

before



AFTER


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice homies. How did i miss out on this one? :banghead: Is it 2 late 2 join?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is my Obama Cadillac.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I THOUGHT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHOPPED UP ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 8 2009, 11:14 PM~12947722
> *I THOUGHT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHOPPED UP ALREADY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet homie. I had to work today , but maybe tomorrow. :biggrin: Got to go get me some JB Weld.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 11:24 PM~12947815
> *Not yet homie. I had to work today , but maybe tomorrow. :biggrin:  Got to go get me some JB Weld.
> *


COOL! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN RESIN


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

worked on it some today


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them cadillacs are coming out sweet homie's. I will get in on the next one.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CADDIES LOOKIN SWEET FELLAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great up in here!!! ive got 2 in progress in my topic. "root beer float" andd "gun-metal gangster" as well as about 30 other cadillacs!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW!! Good job guys!! i love this thread!! keep up the good work!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just waiting for some bare metal foil to get in on Monday so I can clear and finish up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin fly ray.......................... love that blue :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 14 2009, 11:03 PM~13006730
> *just waiting for some bare metal foil to get in on Monday so I can clear and finish up.
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

first coat of clear. I swear clearing is not my strong point in building. I always have issues with this part of the process. The coat came out really heavy (thick) I have a big run on hood and on the trunk looks like some lint or something got in it. Today I will go back and buff out areas affected. 







should be done by tomorrow latest .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 23 2009, 12:19 PM~13085174
> *first coat of clear. I swear clearing is not my strong point in building. I always have issues with this part of the process. The coat came out really heavy (thick) I have a big run on hood and on the trunk looks like some lint or something got in it. Today I will go back and buff out areas affected.
> 
> 
> ...


DONT KICK YOUR SELF IN BALLS RAY ! THATS THE SAME TO PANELS I ALWAYS HAS A PROBLEM CLEARING ALSO! 

I THINK ITS THE ANGLES WE MOUNT THEM AT ! I CAN'T EVERY SEEM TO GET THEM EVEN LIKE THE BODY AND I EITHER GET A RUN OR HIGH BUILD UP ONT HE EDGES ! BUT I LIKE TO CLEAR BOTH TOP AND UNDERNETH SO I THINK THATS ARE PROBLEM ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LETS SEE SOME BROTHERS BUILDING ! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you know im in! gonna touch up a few things and have it in primer by this afternoon!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I started this on friday i hope its not too late to enter...... ill finish this build in here..


























I think im going to call it the *"RED ROSE"*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

some of the last pics i took of the car on


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 01:37 PM~13085862
> *I started this on friday i hope its not too late to enter...... ill finish this build in here..
> 
> 
> ...


NO TIME LIMIT TO THESE M.C.B.A. BUILDS ! THEY ARE JUST OPITIONS THAT ARE HERE TO KEEP US BROTHERS BUILDING !

SOME OF US GET TO INVOLED WITHA CERTAIN BUILD THAT WE GET BURNT OUT OR HIT A BUILDERS BLOCK ! SO BY HAVING THIS BUILD AND THE REGAL BUILD FOR THE CLUB IT MAY HELP GET OUR MEMBERS BACK IN THE MOOD TO TWIST OUT SOME PLASTIC ! 

SO BY ALL MEANS YOUR MORE THEN WELCOMED TO TOSS THIS BUILD IN HERE !  

BRO I'M GLAD YOUR ENJOYING THIS ! FOR REAL I SEE YOU CAN BE A BIG PART IN THIS HOBBY AND THIS FAMILY !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 23 2009, 10:57 AM~13086057
> *NO TIME  LIMIT  TO    THESE  M.C.B.A. BUILDS !  THEY  ARE  JUST  OPITIONS  THAT  ARE  HERE  TO KEEP  US  BROTHERS  BUILDING  !
> 
> SOME OF  US  GET  TO  INVOLED  WITHA  CERTAIN  BUILD THAT  WE  GET  BURNT  OUT  OR  HIT  A BUILDERS  BLOCK !  SO  BY  HAVING  THIS  BUILD  AND THE  REGAL  BUILD  FOR THE  CLUB  IT  MAY  HELP  GET  OUR  MEMBERS  BACK IN THE  MOOD  TO  TWIST  OUT  SOME  PLASTIC  !
> ...


Thank you Mini it really mean alot to hear you say something like that!! :cheesy:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, I like Caddys. Feelin em all fellas!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 11:53 AM~13086022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice!! Love the black with the roses!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 23 2009, 01:30 PM~13087531
> *Really nice!! Love the black with the roses!
> *


thank you my brother!!! im working on the interior now. i hope to have something posted up by tonight


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Hey. Thanks for havin' me in the Association! Here's something I've been piddling around with. Not sure about the color but I'll figure out something...*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks very good, homie  

Hey I know you from spc.org.uk right? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13088145
> *Looks very good, homie
> 
> Hey I know you from spc.org.uk right? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

PRETTY MUCH DONE WILL POST BETTER PICS TOMOROW WHEN SUN IS OUT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 KILLIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PICS MAKE THIS BITCH LOOK WETTER THEN !!!!!!!%^%&( BUT I CAN'T SAY THAT ONLINE !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13114540
> *PRETTY MUCH DONE WILL POST BETTER PICS TOMOROW WHEN SUN IS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks sick as hell homie!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 12:14 AM~13114578
> *Damn that looks sick as hell homie!!!
> *


x-1000 that blue is niiiiiiice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

didnt get to much done tonite a couple of set backs but here is the dash.. still need to clear it ...









ill post up better pics tomorrow the pics i took tonite dont do it justice... :angry:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Finished this one last night . enjoy

*Your Nightmare *


more in my thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13127969


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13128140
> *Finished this one last night . enjoy
> 
> Your Nightmare
> ...



:0 Soooo Nice


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

this was original paint job but I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL RAY THE CHANGE OF PAINT WORK PAID OFF BROTHER VERY SWEET NIGHTMARE YOU GOT NOW BRO!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 10:22 AM~13128286
> *WELL  RAY THE  CHANGE  OF  PAINT  WORK  PAID OFF  BROTHER  VERY  SWEET  NIGHTMARE  YOU  GOT NOW    BRO!
> *



tks bro.

and thanks for opening up these MCBA build offs to get us motivated


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WELL FIGURED I SHOULD TAKE PART IN THIS.
HOPE THIS IS COOL. ALL I HAVE DONE SO FAR IS PAINT THE BODY AND SOME OTHER PIECES.













































GONNA SIT ON THESE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE LOOKIN COLOR !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! TESTORS ELECTRIC PINK. DOESN'T LOOK TOO PINK TO ME. BUT I LIKE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

did u heat up the can before u sprayed it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 27 2009, 11:05 PM~13135681
> *did u heat up the can before u sprayed it?
> *


YUP. ALWAYS DO THAT WHEN USING RATTLE CANS.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2009, 12:00 AM~13135652
> *WELL FIGURED I SHOULD TAKE PART IN THIS.
> HOPE THIS IS COOL. ALL I HAVE DONE SO FAR IS PAINT THE BODY AND SOME OTHER PIECES.
> 
> ...


Lookin real good dawg!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13114540
> *PRETTY MUCH DONE WILL POST BETTER PICS TOMOROW WHEN SUN IS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


this lac is super clean. i like the way you blended the picture on the trunk


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 28 2009, 12:29 AM~13136070
> *Lookin real good dawg!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2009, 01:00 AM~13135652
> *WELL FIGURED I SHOULD TAKE PART IN THIS.
> HOPE THIS IS COOL. ALL I HAVE DONE SO FAR IS PAINT THE BODY AND SOME OTHER PIECES.
> 
> ...


hey that looks like my caddy :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:50 AM~13161680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!!!

the paint messed up on my eldo , so i gotta strip it and redo it. first time using a spray bomb of the new sherwin williams waterbourne paint.... ima give it a huge thumbs down. I want my dupont back!!! but the only auto supply in town ONLY sells waterbourne now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE TO THE CADDY. STILL NEED TO FINISH WIRING UP THE ENGINE. FIRST TIME DOIN THIS. STILL ALOT TO BE DONE TO IT.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2009, 01:50 AM~13161680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seriously diggin' this!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM~13264054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you know im diggin it  nice work bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

There are some killer caddy builds in this thread.Great job everyone.What is the better caddy kit to buy suspension wise to build it lowrider style?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: im postin my 79 , its almost done , im waiting on my bumpers to come back from chrome shop .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE CADDIES FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2009, 11:08 PM~13265592
> *:biggrin: im postin my 79 , its almost done , im waiting on my bumpers to come back from chrome shop .
> 
> 
> ...



you need the emblem for up front ? i got the crest by it self or with the wrath !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got it mini ,thanx homie for asking bro...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks real nice mike!!!! :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 13 2009, 12:33 AM~13267520
> *that looks real nice mike!!!! :0
> *


psssst. hey richar i mean undercoverimpala dont call me by my government name its dodgerblue62 :biggrin: uffin: .....lol thank alot homie... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CADDY IS LOOKIN CLEAN DODGERBLUE!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Alot of wicked kaddys being built! Alot of talent being shown too. Keep'em comin ' homies!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2009, 11:56 PM~13267584
> *psssst. hey richar i mean undercoverimpala dont call me by my government name its dodgerblue62  :biggrin:  uffin: .....lol thank alot homie... :biggrin:
> *


your right bro see what happends when you stay away from the hood too long you start speaking very proper calling people by their first names lol but not to worry im back in town i took me 4hrs 15 mins to get home from up north. :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 27 2009, 10:17 AM~13128245
> *this was original paint job but I wasn't feeling it.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro that was hella sick.u should have left it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SOME MORE DONE TO THE CADDY


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2009, 01:23 PM~13280383
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: clean build ,homie ....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what is the color on that yellow or gold caddy


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2009, 02:08 AM~13302135
> *:thumbsup: clean build ,homie ....
> *


Thanks bro!  I need to get it finished soon.



> *DEUCES76 Posted Today, 02:29 PM
> what is the color on that yellow or gold caddy
> *


I believe it's Testors One-Shot Inca Gold.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Cobra Colors paint for the exterior, Testors paint for the interior, Hasegawa steering wheel, AMT wheels, Pegasus tires, Shabo whitewalls, Bare Metal Foil for the trim, flocking, & I think that's it. Thanks for lookin' :sunglasse *


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

clean caddis! Good job everyone!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOT REALLY A BUILD OFF PRE-SAY BUT SOMETHING FOR ALL MEMBERS TO TAKE PART IN AND TO KEEP BUILDING !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice caddYs brothers. :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2009, 02:02 PM~15165039
> *NOT  REALLY  A  BUILD  OFF  PRE-SAY  BUT  SOMETHING  FOR  ALL  MEMBERS  TO  TAKE  PART  IN  AND  TO  KEEP  BUILDING !
> *


lets do it again. ive go my "build mood" back again :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 23 2009, 02:27 PM~15165773
> *lets do it again. ive go my "build mood" back again  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah MCBA CADDY SHACK ATTACK PART DEUX.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

How bout a MCBA BOMBS AWAY ATTACK??????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 23 2009, 04:01 PM~15166121
> *How bout  a MCBA BOMBS AWAY ATTACK??????
> *


id be down, but ive got no unstarted bomb kits.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 23 2009, 03:01 PM~15166121
> *How bout  a MCBA BOMBS AWAY ATTACK??????
> *


Id be down for that. I been dying to get on this 48 Chevy.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Some nice work in here, i want that STS kit bad!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey brothas can the bomb be a radical... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

even better!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 So many clean Lacs, Ima have to pull one back out


----------

